# WWII Turn Based Strategy



## Traska (Jul 29, 2007)

My SO and I are looking for a game that, frankly, mightn't even exist.

It's a turn-based strategy game, based in WWII (preferably all sides playable) where, instead of saying "I want to take my three tank units and four infantry units from hex 31H5 and move to hex 36H7, then move them and the artillery piece in hex 36H7 and move that all to hex 44J2, to attack the position therein", it's more of a Master Of Orion kind of thing: "I want to use tank assets and infantry assets, go here, take the position." A game where having the right generals and forces under your command is more important than actually knowing every minuscule detail about the battle at hand.

Concentrate on the war, instead of the battles. Is there any kind of game like that? Or am I just fantasizing?


----------



## bomber3212 (Jul 13, 2008)

i know of one it is part of conwuer club but is seperate hav you found any others


----------



## peterako (May 16, 2008)

try panzer generals. its old and you'll propably having difficulties finding it. i can't remember its features, although i remember not being like the hexagon thingy you mentioned. you can search in diffrent gaming sites like GT or gamespot to find a review, or just google it.


----------



## peterako (May 16, 2008)

http://www.gamespot.com/pc/strategy/panzergeneral2/review.html :wave: here i found a review of its sequel and the news are good:grin:


----------

